# Soliciting opinions on witch mask



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll be replacing one of my witch masks next year. Plan to go with another one from Death Studios. I have it narrowed down to four but really can't decide. I like the traditional witch look;long nose, pointy chin, cataract eyes. Which one catches your fancy?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

My favorite is the first one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

These are the two I already have, so kind of want one that compliments these.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I like number 1, personally.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I like #1 best as well, but Grizelda goes best with the whole Meg Mucklebones look of your other two, I'd go with that one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I like #1 best as well, but Grizelda goes best with the whole Meg Mucklebones look of your other two, I'd go with that one.


I agree on Grizelda (#2). She looks like the other two enough, but I like the expression and features of 1, especially the wrinkling and eyes. She looks more sinister. The one with the white hair appeals to me simply because she could be the old witch in the group, kind of the aged head of the coven. 4has a great face but not exactly as witchy as the others.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Grizelda is the best for the trio. But gotta say the first one is my favorite.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I rather fancy Grizelda but any of them would be awsss!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> I agree on Grizelda (#2). She looks like the other two enough, but I like the expression and features of 1, especially the wrinkling and eyes. She looks more sinister. The one with the white hair appeals to me simply because she could be the old witch in the group, kind of the aged head of the coven. 4has a great face but not exactly as witchy as the others.


Again, I agree, they all have unique and great looks, #1 being my fav as I have said, but looking at this from an art direction decision, you really should stick with Grizelda to maintain that certain look of the trio. The others are too realistic and lack that fantasy/fable flair of the two you have already. Just my two cents...four cents I guess since i've chimed in twice, but I'm sticking with it! :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Might be worth mentioning that I can likely get any of them with white hair. I'd actually like this for some contrast. The poll is running all in for #1 and I'm easily influenced!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that jdubbya - I guess I helped with that too.... I love #1


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

No problem, Headless. I value the opinions of you artistic people! Having this input will help me decide. They each have some great features so it's hard to choose.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I voted for number one also


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, number one for me. I do like the idea of her having white hair but I'm not really digging the white hair shown. It could be the style that's throwing me off too. But mask one for sure. Can't wait now to see your new prop!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't you wish you could get costume hands (gloves) that were somewhere near normal size. I know they have to be a bit bigger, but not huge.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:#1, her face has more character, but Grizzie looks like she could take a bite out of you. How about four witches?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> Don't you wish you could get costume hands (gloves) that were somewhere near normal size. I know they have to be a bit bigger, but not huge.


The hands shown with the witch holding the spell book are grotesquely large but they work somehow. The hands offered by Death Studios are much more to scale and actually very nice. You're right though.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:#1, her face has more character, but Grizzie looks like she could take a bite out of you. How about four witches?


Agree on the face on Old Crone. I had thought of four but three worked well so I'll keep the family small!



Copchick said:


> Yep, number one for me. I do like the idea of her having white hair but I'm not really digging the white hair shown. It could be the style that's throwing me off too. But mask one for sure. Can't wait now to see your new prop!


I'll likely have the hooded cowl up over the head to cover the hair anyway, or possibly use a witch hat on her. I'm not a fan of the hair style either but with the hooded robes, not much of it shows.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to buck the trend and go with #3 The white hair drew my eye as well, and I like the look of greater age she has.

#2 and #4 look a bit too much like masks, if that makes sense, seeing as how they actually are masks:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love them all Jdubbya! Those are killer looking. 
They all have their own character. I voted for #2.
#4 would be great for a startle prop.
If it were me and I was using them next to each other I would display any of them except #4 for the reasons stated above.


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

I like number 4 for the teeth and mouth expression, but any of them are better than my ridiculous witch mask. I am fond of her though, she cracks me up.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Number 1 got my vote and I didn't look ahead to be influenced by the rest of this motley crew.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really appreciate the input here. I keep going back to the pics and picking out things I like/don't like on each, but I'm leaning in favor of a couple and away from the other two altogether. I could just pick one and be done but I want this last one to be a good fit with the other two, and not just in terms of the look but the "personality" if that's possible with a mask.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They all look great, but I went with three. I like your idea about the old crone being the leader.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I put my vote in for the wrong one, I voted for #2 but it should really be #3 (The witch with the white hair and sallow complexion. To me, the first one looks a little too masculine, the second one looks too much like the ones you already have, and because you are looking for something different than what you have, you've already kind of eliminated it from the choices. All of them are nice, and any of them would probably do fine for your needs.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

#1 for sure! Looks quite sinister


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Grizelda, as it looks both male and female in features, creating that creepy androgynous look. I also like Scream, as the white eyes and serious bite would have me the most nervous. Old and green is creepy. Old, green, and about to bite me is enough to get me out of the room, young or handicapped be damned.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL me thinks the vote and the comments are going to make the selection even more difficult. At the end of the day which ever you select is going to be an awesome asset.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the 4th one


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I think #2 Grizelda most closely compliments the ones you already have.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Continued thanks for all the input. Every comment gives me something else to consider and this is good. #1 is also leading in another poll I posted elsewhere but not by as large a margin. I'm in agreement that any of them would work well. Thee were several other witch masks in that collection so these four were the ones that drew me in.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Based on the results of this, and another poll posted on another forum, I'm going with Old Crone. I'm going to try to get her with the white hair to give her an aged look, kind of like the older sister witch. She was actually the one that drew my eye originally when I started to look for a third mask but there were the others that could have been serious contenders. Appreciate all the comments and opinions. It helped me make the final decision! Thanks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well with all those votes she really does deserve a go! Can't wait to see her in your collection jdubbya!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I know I'm late to the party but I, too, like witch #1, the "Old Crone" - the rest look too much like men to me.


----------

